# Kubota M6800 pto spindle seal



## weatherman (Dec 5, 2008)

Cutting pastures this morning with Kubota M6800 hooked to JDMX7. Got off tractor to move branch smelled fluid. Looked around tractor to find hydraulic fluid pouring out of seal around the pto spindle. Apparently the seal failed. Missing the clip that holds everything in place. What am I looking at for repair? Do I remove old seal, replace “cap” that holds seal and clip. First for me.


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

No idea on cost of repair but be very careful on running that tractor with the leak. I have a M6800 and had to me at least semi major repair due to hyd cylinder on disk leaking and allowing oil to leak such as yours and bearings or gears went. Odd the power steering which is also run off of same hyd oil and had no issue. Guess it takes more oil to keep the trans lubed.


----------



## weatherman (Dec 5, 2008)

Pulled it up to barn after removing cutter. The repair cost is what it is whether I do it or service tech. Not sure what all is involved.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Not sure which model M6800 you have. I looked at an M6800HDC (Hydraulic shuttle, 4WD, Cab). If I'm following your description correctly, it looks like a one piece seal, and it doesn't appear to be held in place by a snap ring or anything. Might be a simple replacement.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

weatherman said:


> Cutting pastures this morning with Kubota M6800 hooked to JDMX7. Got off tractor to move branch smelled fluid. Looked around tractor to find hydraulic fluid pouring out of seal around the pto spindle. Apparently the seal failed. Missing the clip that holds everything in place. What am I looking at for repair? Do I remove old seal, replace "cap" that holds seal and clip. First for me.


Have same issue on M-135X. Not pouring, but dripping.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Several yrs back I replaced pto shaft & seal on a M4900 which is similar but a smaller tractor. IIRC it was a fairly easy straight forward task once hyd oil was drained.


----------



## weatherman (Dec 5, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback. Looks like problem is more then replacing the seal. Popped the seal out. The pto shaft is slightly off-center. Maybe bearing failure. Talked to my service tech. He mention the housing, bearing and seal would need to be replaced.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Bearing likely out, shouldn’t need to change casting but it might need repair if the bearing spun badly.


----------



## Ranger518 (Aug 6, 2016)

Did you get this issue repaired if so how did it go? I am looking at a 2wd cab M6800 with the hydraulic shuttle and loder and wondering how you like yours like any issues other than this and how many hours? Thanks


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I thought one had to get MFWD option to get hyd shuttle on M6800. I know hyd shuttle wasn't offered on a 2 wd M7040


----------



## Ranger518 (Aug 6, 2016)

Tx Jim said:


> I thought one had to get MFWD option to get hyd shuttle on M6800. I know hyd shuttle wasn't offered on a 2 wd M7040


That is good to know. I have asked them several times and they said it is a hydraulic shuttle left hand reverser. A manual shuttle is not a deal breaker but I really want the hydraulic shuttle for running a small square grapple and loader work.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I owned a M4900 with sync-shuttle that I bought used with around 500 hrs on tach. I had to replace synchronizer's in reverser at 1300 hrs. I traded it for a M7040 with hyd shuttle that now has 1500 hrs on tach with no problems(knock on wood). I handled over 1000 rd bales with it this last Winter & unknown number of bales have been handled with it since I purchased it in '12. IMHO no comparison in ease of operation. Plus IMHO older series(M4900/M6800) ac condenser/radiators aren't large enough for Texas summer heat because M7040 AC cools much better than M4900 AC with less cond/rad cleaning


----------



## weatherman (Dec 5, 2008)

The problem was fixed by replacing the seal. A $32 part and $180 in oil.


----------



## mcdanger (Sep 23, 2020)

Can you remove the old seal without removing the PTO shaft housing?


----------

